# Would anyone recommend UCLA Extension certificate programs?



## yovisuals (Mar 13, 2008)

Would anyone recommend UCLA Extension certificate programs or has anyone taken any of these types of courses and how would it compare to their graduate program? 

Thanks


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 13, 2008)

A friend of mine did the extension program at ucla but she did it to do some intern work and then got a job after. she didn't actually take classes


----------



## yovisuals (Mar 13, 2008)

I see, so more like using their resources instead of attending classes, not a bad idea


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 13, 2008)

One of my classmates studied screenwriting at UCLA extension for a year or two before coming to USC for the MFA writing program.

I still haven't figured out what to make of that...good enough that it made him able to get into USC, or not good enough so it made him want to go to USC.

Hmm.


----------



## yovisuals (Mar 13, 2008)

I see, thanks for the info... yeah i haven't really heard a lot about the program and I am not really sure what to make of it...


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 14, 2008)

I have also heard good things about the extension program.  It's pretty much the same as the MFA but you don't get a degree.  On the other hand, many people in the MFA program do go through extension first.

I think it sounds great if you can afford it, but the tuition is $4,500.00 for the year.


----------

